# Linux 2.6 CD Burners

## batkins

I'm running Linux 2.6-test7 from sys-kernel/development-sources.  Everything is working great, but I can't seem to get my CD burner working like it did on 2.4.  From what I understand, 2.6 has eliminated the need for SCSI emulation.  cdrecord will work properly when I use the 'dev=/dev/hdc' argument.  How can I make K3B work with the 2.6 burning system?

Also, if anyone has more information, it would be good to get a little HOWTO here for CD burning in Linux 2.6.

Thanks in advance,

Bill Atkins

----------

## hbmartin

 *batkins wrote:*   

> I'm running Linux 2.6-test7 from sys-kernel/development-sources.  Everything is working great, but I can't seem to get my CD burner working like it did on 2.4.  From what I understand, 2.6 has eliminated the need for SCSI emulation.  cdrecord will work properly when I use the 'dev=/dev/hdc' argument.  How can I make K3B work with the 2.6 burning system?
> 
> Also, if anyone has more information, it would be good to get a little HOWTO here for CD burning in Linux 2.6.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> ...

 

I'm not sure what K3B is (I don't use KDE), but look at this article.

Harold

----------

## klarnox

I have CD burning with ATAPI working under 2.6-test7 on my laptop.  It's not the kernel that allows burning in this manner, but the other software packages used to burn CDs.

First make sure you have K3B version 0.9 or higher.  When I burn with K3B I get a warning that cddao isn't supported with atapi burning, but it gives the option to force the burn.  If you force it the CD will burn and has worked flawlessly for me so far.

----------

## jay

You could give xcdroast a try. It has an GTK frontend and supports ATAPI burning.

----------

## bryon

Could you please point me towards some docs to help me set up cd burning, usb buringin if you can withount doing scsi emulation.  I want to be on the cutting edge.

-Thanks

----------

## klarnox

 *bryon wrote:*   

> Could you please point me towards some docs to help me set up cd burning, usb buringin if you can withount doing scsi emulation.  I want to be on the cutting edge.
> 
> -Thanks

 

If you're going to use a usb burner I don't think there's any way around scsi emulation.

----------

## bryon

Yes I would also appericate it if somewone could point me towards a doc to help me out.  My hardware is a old 4x HP USB cd burner.  It will be connected to a laptop running gentoo-sources 2.4.20r7.  I have xcdroast and cdbakeoven.  Would i have to upgrade the kernel to get away from scsi emulation?

----------

